# Can you guess the table top?



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

My first guess is honey locust, but I've got that on my brain for some reason.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

If you send it to NY, and let me work with it for awhile, I could tell you


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I can't see the details of the grain and bark well enough to make a guess with any degree of confidence but I'll guess Sycamore, even though that little patch of bark in the crotch doesn't look much like syc. Crotch bark doesn't always conform to it's normal self. 

If I could see the grain better I might rule that out though if there's no lace, because with it being qtr'd like that there should be some. I could see it being Honeylocust I guess but I've never seen HL look quite like that.

Whatever it is, you better get it sealed on all sides. With that much figure it's going to want to move and check - a lot. 







.


----------



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

*Mystery Wood*

Well it is not Sycamore or Honey Locust but both are great guesses. Great suggestion Texas Timbers, if you notice the white underneath, it is all the wax on the slabs stacked before it. I waxed them the day I cut them including this pair right after I took the photo.
Rich


----------

